# Another NS Suburban...pics and all



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Well here is another Suburban build. its coming along good. here are the list of the specs. its not all the way done but it will be by monday. just waiting on my headset.
my wife gave me the go ahead to build up a urban bike however i want as long as it takes me all winter so i don't get bored and build something else.
ok here is the build

2007 NS suburban white (just under 15 inch chainstays, very cool)
2007 Rock Shox argyle 318 white
Avid juicy 3's
Chris King headset
thomson seatpost (hopefully)
wellgo mg-1's white
KMC halflink chain

(everything below this is going to be put on until i find something better, any suggestions?)

Azonic Outlaw wheelset black with single speed conversion (might want to switch to 24's)
schwalbe racing ralph tires (hopefully going to be schwable table tops by christmas)
170 holzfeller cranks (maybe profile's or fsa gravity lites)
holzfeller stem
easton EA50's O/S i spray painted white
a cross country seat (a light jump saddle)

well thats all i can think of. im open for suggestions. im guessing this build should be around 28 pounds. my azonic steelhead was 29.5 and the new frame is lighter.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

why isn't it built?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

im waiting for the headset and the pedals.
i bought the headset off of a guy last friday and when i emailed him yesterday about it he said that he would send it out today. kind of lame.
the pedals should be here next week. i have some azonic a frames i can use until the wellgo's get here. 
hopefully it will be put together on monday and ill post pictures


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't wait to see how it turns out. You certainly have a lot of white components.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

not to many white parts hopefully. im hoping its a nice contrast of white and black. its not like im puting white rims and cranks and stuff.
the wheelset is all black along with the saddle, grips, brakes, headset, stem, and cranks.

ill post pictures as soon as i can.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

looks like a sweet build. good luck!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A CK headset, with Juicy 3's? Someone does not have his priorities right! 

Looks awesome.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

nice  clean carpet too


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Im loving it. I really dig those frames


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Lookin' good dude! We'll have to to hit the park soon!


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

aw man, someone's got my color scheme goin on!

I'm waiting for my hubs so I can build my new (and much much lighter) all black wheels.

You should like that fork, mine is very nice, although I might need to throw a little heavier oil in it.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys, its coming along pretty good.

i ordered my seatpost today and some new schwalbe table top tires. 

and to respond to your coments, the carpet is extemely dirty. i think the flash flooded it out though. storing bikes inside with light tan carpet is not too good.

as for the chris king and the juicy 3's. i got the headset for 60 bucks so it was close to other ones. the juicy 3's is because they were all black and i won't care too much if i destroy one. plus i don't like mech brakes too much and i like having front and rear so it will save weight.

philw86 - in my defense i didn't see yours first. i know there is alot out there but mine will be a little different. i just think its cool that my frame and fork match perfectly with the white and the black and grey decals.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

surburbans are great i love mine. only warning i have is that the stays in the rear have like no tire clearance at all compared to what im used to


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I know what you mean about tan carpets not staying very clean with bikes.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I sort of wish there were more BMX parts going on her. I am sure it will be a fun bike none the less.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah dude thats awsome...colour isn't the most important thing to me...but yeah it definitely adds style to the thing...ooops...her. Oh yeah...around how much $$$$ did she cost you...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

the frame is pretty reasonable. i got mine from go-ride.com which is my local bike store and by the way they rock!! It was $345 plus tax and that included shipping. you have to order them from bti though and im 99% percent sure i got the last one and from what i hear they won't have them in for a long time.

i got conformation on my headset and it will be here monday so ill post the complete by
monday night.

as for the short stays and wheel clearance. i have put the rear wheel on and it has enough clearance for me. im going to be running schwalbe table tops soon and they are 2.25 so it shouldn't be an issue. the short stays are the whole reason i got the frame


----------

